# Pigeon Calls: What do they mean?



## cvarnon (Mar 8, 2010)

So I thought it would be fun to talk about pigeon calls for a bit. All 6 of my birds are hand raised, and one of them is a 24 hour cooer. They are actually fun to listen to compared to an abrasive parrot scream. But sometimes I wonder what the calls actually mean.

I'm going to call the first call a coo.
This call has a bit of a trill in it, and is often accompanied by circling or spinning in place. It seems like my birds coo when excited, they also coo when being aggressive.

There is also a moaning call. It doesn't have any of the trill, and doesn't seem to be done when strutting or circling. I really don't know what this one means. My vocal pigeon sometimes combines the coo and the moan a little bit.

Then there is also a grunt, or honking type call. The pigeons do this when they are presented with something they don't like or are afraid of. My very vocal pigeon grunts when I am sweeping the floor next to their cages.

I really don't hear my birds do any other calls, as adults anyway. Any thoughts about them? It just seemed like it would be a fun discussion.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Means of communications  The last honking type (an abrupt, short and strong pumping like vocal) is usually a way of singanlling what they feel as danger or threatning. They make that sound when predators are around too. For the other vocals I haven't been able to notice a specific instance, they make it depending upon their mood


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

cvarnon
Yup, the 'cooing' is very pleasing to listen to indeed. I think you have most of the reasons down correctly. As Sreesh said, definitely a means of communication. I've noticed that my males do most of the 'cooing'..and as for the moaning...I've noticed the male usually has his 'ballon-under-the-neck' close to the ground and the tail slightly raised...it seems like a 'deep sounding 'i-need u babe' type moan...I've noticed the males do it quiet desperately sometimes. Never the less, definitely pleasing to the ears compared to the nerve rackin' sreech of a parrot  Enjoy the soft coo's and good luck. Peace, YaSin


----------

